
Is the Universe a Simulation? (2016 Debate) - jelliclesfarm
https://onezero.medium.com/is-the-universe-real-61ff508d32aa
======
jelliclesfarm
[https://youtu.be/wgSZA3NPpBs](https://youtu.be/wgSZA3NPpBs) : the YouTube
video link

------
NotPaidToPost
It's exactly the same as debating whether God exists.

